# Chicago to Mackinaw Race - Crew looking for a boat!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know the "hour is late", but I''m looking for an opportunity to crew on a boat for the Mac. I have 10 years experience sailing on 22 to 30 foot boats, own my own Beneteau 285, and have raced for 7 years. If you need crew, drop me a line and we''ll talk some more. -or- if there is a better web site to find a crew position let me know.

Thanks,
Duane


----------



## pegleglouis (Aug 9, 2002)

*Return crew?*

Just a whim!
70yr old amputee below the knee, but still can rig and sail his own Mac 26x alone.
Willing to drive your car to mackanac island , so you can get home , leave my car at the starting point in Chicago. 
Living in Plano ,Tx now. 
No offshore sailing experience , willing to learn .
Fairwinds to all, 
pegleglouis


----------

